# La vérité est ici !!!!!!!!!!



## nologo (17 Novembre 2003)

Salut le bar!!! Salut les barmen !!!

Juste un petit lien pour prouver que sur Mac, on est pas tous des flêches

Attention, le GPS nous surveille 

(Chapeau au mec d'Apple Assistance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Novembre 2003)




----------



## ficelle (17 Novembre 2003)

enorme !


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2003)

MDR !


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> MDR !



c'est trop bon hahahahahahahahahaha
j'en pleure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 LOL


----------



## Philito (17 Novembre 2003)

Arrêtez de rigoler comme ça... je viens de soulever le clavier de mon ibook et que vois-je....?

Un satellite américain, deux camionettes GPS et trois agents fédéraux américains.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon si quelqu'un a le numéro d'apple assistance là....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Novembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez de rigoler comme ça... je viens de soulever le clavier de mon ibook et que vois-je....?
> 
> Un satellite américain, deux camionettes GPS et trois agents fédéraux américains....



Cours Marie-Jo !! Cours !!!


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2003)

"ils" m'ont connecté mon ordinateur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la verité est ailleur


----------



## Alex666 (17 Novembre 2003)

Ecoutez madame nous allons faire très simple !

utilisez ceci  Site Internet


----------



## nologo (18 Novembre 2003)

Moi j'aurais plutôt dis  ce site 

"Si vous voyez quelque chose de bizarre vous rappelez, on s'occupera de tout"


----------



## KARL40 (18 Novembre 2003)

nologo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais plutôt dis  ce site
> 
> "Si vous voyez quelque chose de bizarre vous rappelez, on s'occupera de tout"



Très bon ce site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(presque autant que ton avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## nologo (18 Novembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Très bon ce site
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




très bon livre en effet


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2003)

on avait dit qu'on ne diffusait pas !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on avait dit qu'on ne diffusait pas !



Une amie à toi Mackie ?


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2003)

non, mais j'ai deja eu le gars du service clientel au téléphone


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Novembre 2003)

nologo a dit:
			
		

> Salut le bar!!! Salut les barmen !!!
> 
> Juste un petit lien pour prouver que sur Mac, on est pas tous des flêches
> 
> ...








C'est les gars d'Alis informatique qui ont du être content


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2003)

remarque, ils ont envoyer une branque chez des branques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tien finn tu peu nous faire une analyse de la nana ?


----------



## mad'doc (18 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est les gars d'Alis informatique qui ont du être content


Une journée pourrie pour Alis...
Peut-être même plus


----------



## cham (18 Novembre 2003)

Comment a-t-il réussi à ne pas éclater de rire pendant 10 min ??? Ca c'est du professionnalisme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit, elle me fait un peu de peine cette femme, elle doit mal dormir...


----------



## MackZeKnife (18 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Comment a-t-il réussi à ne pas éclater de rire pendant 10 min ??? Ca c'est du professionnalisme !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Après Thierry Meyssan et son "11 septembre : l'effroyable imposture", voici - dans un genre plus léger quand même - Annie Nakache (si j'ai bien entendu) et son "iMac G3 : ils m'ont connecté"


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Novembre 2003)

Très fort, chez Alis, ils doivent encore en parler...


----------



## kokua (18 Novembre 2003)

j' comprends pourquoi ils répondent plus au telephone chez apple, ...

ils sont enfermés à guantanamo parce  qu' ils connaissent le GRAND SECRET ... 

hi, hi, hi, ...


----------



## gribouille (18 Novembre 2003)

ah bon ? mon G4 466 a un GPS dans le boitier d'alim ? et ce depuis que je l'ai acheté ? 
Bah oui forcement... j'en ai pas installé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc on me surveille moi et mes mouvements depuis le GPS de mon G4 466 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














MAIS C'EST HORRIBLE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 les pov types derrière les écouteurs et les radars ... y z'ont du en crever d'ennui... mon G4 466 s'est déplacé de 30cm approx. depuis 2001


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Comment a-t-il réussi à ne pas éclater de rire pendant 10 min ??? Ca c'est du professionnalisme !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si tu écoute bien il explose de rire qu moment ou il raccroche


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Comment a-t-il réussi à ne pas éclater de rire pendant 10 min ??? Ca c'est du professionnalisme !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et puis il faut avoir la technique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (moi je l'ai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et puis il faut avoir la technique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ON veut des preuves MAckie !! Enregistre donc les conversations et refile nous le tout dans un thread style "le grand jeu des appels foireux " ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_PS : et pas de trucages ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bon à la limite rappelle la file en question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on avait dit qu'on ne diffusait pas !



Il me semblait aussi.


----------



## cham (18 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il me semblait aussi.



Franchement il n'y a pas de raison. En revanche, l'assistant aurait pu, et dû, masquer le nom et les coordonnées de cette utilisatrice traquéee.


----------



## silverefx (18 Novembre 2003)

MDR...
Perso je dis respect à Apple, pouvoir entendre un tel truc et garder son calme ou son serieux... chapeau lol


----------



## Amok (18 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Franchement il n'y a pas de raison. En revanche, l'assistant aurait pu, et dû, masquer le nom et les coordonnées de cette utilisatrice traquéee.



Et singulièrement le numéro de téléphone. je n'ose imaginer le nombre de plaisantins qui lui ont téléphoné en se faisant passer pour des agents de la CIA... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qu'il y a de terrible, c'est la detresse perceptible lorsqu'elle demande :"alors pourquoi niez-vous ca?" lorsqu'elle pense avoir affaire au responsable...


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2003)

[mode aparté]    Ouai c'est clair qu'il fallait être un peu con pour diffuser son nom et son numéro... je viens de découvrir l'enregistrement... j'étais partagé entre rire et compassion pour cette dame... elle a l'air terrifié qd même... d'accord c'est drôle mais ça ressemble à un vrai délire paranoïaque avec crise de panique qd même... là c'est déjà moins drôle je trouve... surtout si des gens ont eu la super idée de l'appeler, je trouverais ça vraiment honteux... 
Ok on peut en rire, mais bon... y a un mec aussi dans la ville ou j'habite qui arrête les gens pour leur raconter des délires... il est tout le temps flippé et ça n'a rien de drôle quand tu es face à ça... vraiment rien...

Voilà c'était juste aussi pour dire qu'on sent de la souffrance dans cet appel et que j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de la prendre en compte... [/mode apparté]


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

on nous aurait menti.... il y a des gps dans les boitiers d'alimentation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















elle a les preuves !!!!


ca fait pitié qd meme !!! elle est compltement folle...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2003)

j'aimerais connaitre la suite de cette histoire!!


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2003)

Arf les voyeurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et si la fin de l'histoire c'était que cette dame était complètement névrosée et paumée et qu'on était obligé de l'interné avec son imac sous le bras (cela dit l'image me fait déjà rire) parce qu'après sa visite au magasin, elle avait préféré aller directement à la police ?
J'espère surtout que quelqu'un va la rassurer perso, plutôt que de se moquer d'elle.


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2003)

Vidrequin a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais connaitre la suite de cette histoire!!



Un témoin a affirmé que des hommes en costumes sombres, avec des lunettes noires, dans une voiture de forte cylindrée et de couleur grise ont volontairement percuté la pauvre femme qui traversait la rue sur les passages cloutés avec un iMac sous le bras. Effectuant ensuite une marche arrière, ils ont roulé plusieurs fois sur le corps de la malheureuse avant qu'un des individus ne lui tire froidement une balle en plein front. Le véhicule, dont les plaques minéralogiques étaient illisibles a ensuite disparu à vive allure dans une rue adjacente.


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2003)

Et merde, c'était vrai en fait et nous on se foutait de sa gueule !


----------



## nologo (19 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> [mode aparté]    Ouai c'est clair qu'il fallait être un peu con pour diffuser son nom et son numéro... je viens de découvrir l'enregistrement... j'étais partagé entre rire et compassion pour cette dame... elle a l'air terrifié qd même... d'accord c'est drôle mais ça ressemble à un vrai délire paranoïaque avec crise de panique qd même... là c'est déjà moins drôle je trouve... surtout si des gens ont eu la super idée de l'appeler, je trouverais ça vraiment honteux...
> Ok on peut en rire, mais bon... y a un mec aussi dans la ville ou j'habite qui arrête les gens pour leur raconter des délires... il est tout le temps flippé et ça n'a rien de drôle quand tu es face à ça... vraiment rien...
> 
> Voilà c'était juste aussi pour dire qu'on sent de la souffrance dans cet appel et que j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de la prendre en compte... [/mode apparté]



En fait, la dame sur l'enregistrement me fait penser à "des gens que je connais" qui enregistre beaucoup d'infos mais qui sont incapables de les digérés. Donc quand ça ressort, il y a un brin de parano mais c'est pas médical: c'est juste pour ce faire mousser le champignon.

Malheureusement, les gens qui connaissent le domaine rigole.
Et cette monté graduelle est juste le fait d'une perte de pédale et de moulinage de choucroute avéré de son discours.

Enfin face à ce non-problème le mieux est d'installer 

NaDa


----------



## Amok (19 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et merde, c'était vrai en fait et nous on se foutait de sa gueule !



Là où ca devient carrément flippant, c'est qu'à l'heure actuelle nous sommes sans nouvelles également de l'employé apple qui lui a répondu, et que 5 internautes ayant écouté l'enregistrement en ligne ont mysterieusement disparu.


----------



## JPTK (19 Novembre 2003)

nologo a dit:
			
		

> En fait, la dame sur l'enregistrement me fait penser à "des gens que je connais" qui enregistre beaucoup d'infos mais qui sont incapables de les digérés. Donc quand ça ressort, il y a un brin de parano mais c'est pas médical: c'est juste pour ce faire mousser le champignon.
> 
> Malheureusement, les gens qui connaissent le domaine rigole.
> Et cette monté graduelle est juste le fait d'une perte de pédale et de moulinage de choucroute avéré de son discours.
> ...



Excellent nada ! Je l'installe tout de suite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour revenir à cette dame, même si on ne peut peut-être pas parler de médicalisation, elle est qd même dans la souffrance...
due à son ignorance, à tout ce que tu veux... peu importe, faut la prendre en compte c'est tout.


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Là où ca devient carrément flippant, c'est qu'à l'heure actuelle nous sommes sans nouvelles également de l'employé apple qui lui a répondu,



il travaille plus a apple assistance depuis un moment


----------



## pem (19 Novembre 2003)

C'est encore un coup des chinois du FBI


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2003)

pem a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore un coup des chinois du FBI



'tension derrière toi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 'tension derrière toi



 Y a un mur derrière ? C'est çà ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Y a un mur derrière ? C'est çà ?



Mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Generalement les murs on se les prend par devant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par derrière, c'est autre chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un dessin


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Après Thierry Meyssan et son "11 septembre : l'effroyable imposture", voici - dans un genre plus léger quand même - Annie Nakache (si j'ai bien entendu) et son "iMac G3 : ils m'ont connecté"



moi je dit que ça s'écrit Annie  Naccache parce que le téléphone donnée n'existe plus


----------



## Blob (19 Novembre 2003)

La brave femme. Harcelée par mackie maintenant


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mais non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un grec ?


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2003)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> La brave femme. Harcelée par mackie maintenant



tu la eu en live en plus


----------



## cham (19 Novembre 2003)

Quand je pense pense que je viens de commander une carte Airport... je suis pas dans la merde moi avec les Chinois du FBI


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense pense que je viens de commander une carte Airport... je suis pas dans la merde moi avec les Chinois du FBI



Oui mais heureusement cela ne concerne que les cartes made in China et Made in Taiwan.

Y a moins de risque avec celles made in Lichtenstein.
Elles, elles ne communiquent que le numéro de compte en banque


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je dit que ça s'écrit Annie  Naccache parce que le téléphone donnée n'existe plus



Tu as essayé ?

J'ai regardé sur ctqui.com et ça m'a bien donné les même nom et prénom, à Paris dans le 20eme.


----------



## mad'doc (19 Novembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Y a moins de risque avec celles made in Lichtenstein.
> Elles, elles ne communiquent que le numéro de compte en banque


Ca, ça serait plutôt pour la Suisse...


----------



## kokua (19 Novembre 2003)

Hein, hein,  y a trop de suisses sur ce site ( et c'est très bien )


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2003)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé ?
> 
> J'ai regardé sur ctqui.com et ça m'a bien donné les même nom et prénom, à Paris dans le 20eme.



elle est plus dans le 20 em


----------



## cham (19 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle est plus dans le 20 em



C'est ta copine, ta soeur, ta mère, une manga qqch, tu sors avec les Apple Assistées, comment tu sais tout ça ?

Allez sérieux, laissez-là tranquille maintenant, ou appelez-là au bureau et dites lui de ne pas rentrer chez elle ce soir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, vous avez pas d'autres bandes dans le même genre (en masquant les noms cette fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2003)

je sais mes servire des pages blanches


----------



## tomtom (19 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, vous avez pas d'autres bandes dans le même genre (en masquant les noms cette fois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que j'ai du mal à comprendre comment on peut rendre disponible au tout venant ce genre d'enregistrement sans masquer auparavant tout ce qui serait susceptible de reconnaitre les personnes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






c'est pas très responsable comme attitude


----------



## cham (20 Novembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que j'ai du mal à comprendre comment on peut rendre disponible au tout venant ce genre d'enregistrement sans masquer auparavant tout ce qui serait susceptible de reconnaitre les personnes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon tomtom, puisque tu passes par ici, je suis sûr que tu peux nous faire une illustration à hurler (pisser ?) de rire de cet enregistrement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors n'hésite pas hein...


----------



## mad'doc (20 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Bon tomtom, puisque tu passes par ici, je suis sûr que tu peux nous faire une illustration à hurler (pisser ?) de rire de cet enregistrement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou demander à Roberto Vendez, façon Pepita et Roberto...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2003)

Dans le même genre, extrait de l'émission Strip-Tease. A télécharger *ici*.


----------



## Mordred (23 Novembre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Je vous lis souvent avec plaisir et intérêt et je n'avais jamais pris le temps de participer aux forums mais là, excusez moi mais je me demande vraiment si je ne vais pas vomir devant vos réactions face à cette femme qui souffre (une belle décompensation d'une paranoïaque en plein délire de perscution).
Je me demande bien si c'est la méchanceté ou la bêtise qui vous a motivé dans vos réponses à cet acte inqualifiable de voyeurisme et de satisfaction devant la détresse de certains de nos contemporains.
Vous me faite penser à ces gens qui allait à la foire pour voir les monstres et se vautrer ensuite dans leur normalité dont on fait les salauds pendant les périodes difficiles.

J'espère très sincèrement que le responsable de la divulgation de cet appel en paiera les conséquences.

Mordred


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2003)

Mordred a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je vous lis souvent avec plaisir et intérêt et je n'avais jamais pris le temps de participer aux forums mais là, excusez moi mais je me demande vraiment si je ne vais pas vomir devant vos réactions face à cette femme qui souffre (une belle décompensation d'une paranoïaque en plein délire de perscution).
> Je me demande bien si c'est la méchanceté ou la bêtise qui vous a motivé dans vos réponses à cet acte inqualifiable de voyeurisme et de satisfaction devant la détresse de certains de nos contemporains.
> ...



Tiens, y a de quoi t'offusquer *ici*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Bonne nuit.


----------



## Mordred (23 Novembre 2003)

Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lien...

Mordred


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2003)

Mordred a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lien...
> 
> Mordred



Réessaye le lien demain, le site est parfois difficilement accessible.


----------



## Mordred (23 Novembre 2003)

Rien que l'adresse m'effraie déjà...

Bonne nuit.

Mordred


----------



## Alex666 (24 Novembre 2003)

Mordred a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je vous lis souvent avec plaisir et intérêt et je n'avais jamais pris le temps de participer aux forums mais là, excusez moi mais je me demande vraiment si je ne vais pas vomir devant vos réactions face à cette femme qui souffre (une belle décompensation d'une paranoïaque en plein délire de perscution).
> Je me demande bien si c'est la méchanceté ou la bêtise qui vous a motivé dans vos réponses à cet acte inqualifiable de voyeurisme et de satisfaction devant la détresse de certains de nos contemporains.
> ...





















 trop fort le cynisme !!!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2003)

*Mac4Ever* s'y met.


----------



## Mordred (24 Novembre 2003)

> mac4ever s'y met


C'est l'hallali !

Pour Alex666 - Je ne comprend pas ton assertion ! Ce n'est pas du cynisme de ma part, je me mets simplement à la place de cette pauvre femme qui a eu le malheur de ne pas être "normale" et dont vous vous moquez un peu facilement. 
J'imagine ce que vont avoir comme effets sur sa pathologie les "bonnes blagues" qu'on va lui faire.

Enfin, je devrais m'y faire, les "anormaux", les faibles, les gens différents n'ont pas de place dans notre chère société. Merci de la défendre ! 

Mordred


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

J'irais plutot dans le sens de Mordred...
Je trouve inconvenant qu'on rende publique cette conversation téléphonique sans avoir pris le soin de la rendre totalement anonyme....
Perso, et à la place de la dame, y'en a quelques-uns qui s'en mordraient les doigts...


----------



## Nephou (24 Novembre 2003)

Je me gardais dintervenir mais
Il est vrai que ce sont les même qui hurlent à la violation des libertés individuelle et de la confidentialité qui samuse de cette conversation téléphonique qui na aucun caractère public.
*Le droit à limage ne vaut pas que pour les photographies* il faut aussi une autorisation pour la diffusion dune voix, surtout quand elle est accompagnée de lidentité de la personne.
Dernier point : Oui je ne suis pas le dernier à déconner ou à délirer. Je nhésite pas à *me* tourner en ridicule _qui a dit comme ici ?_. Mais rire « au premier degré » de la souffrance des gens ça me fait plutôt gerber. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(et puis oui, je suis de mauvaise humeur parce que je me suis levé de bonne heure pour mettre en ligne un communiqué de presse qui ne verra jamais le jour)


----------



## mad'doc (24 Novembre 2003)

Ca y est, la leçon de morale est arrivée !
C'est vrai que si certains sont allés plus loins concernant les coordonnées de la dame, si ça en reste là, pourquoi pas. Mais je suis totalement d'accord en ce qui concenrne "l'oubli" de masquage des informations personnelles.
Mais putain, faut arrêter de se prendre au sérieux.
Ce qui me (nous) fait rire c'est de voir que des gens qui ne connaissent absolument rien dans un domaine (et surtout dans l'informatique, c'est pas dur de trouver) ce sont ces mêmes gens qui voudraient nous apprendre notre boulot.
Et c'est partout pareil: Ma femme travaille dans un magasin, j'hallucine devant la connerie des gens quand elle me raconte sa journée...
Et le pire, c'est qu'ils sonts sûrs d'eux et se permettent de prendre les autres pour des cons.

Dans ce cas précis (l'appel téléphonique), je ris du dialogue même si je plains la cliente d'être aussi paranoïaque.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Novembre 2003)

...j'ai un voisin qui souffre de "toc" depuis de nombreuses années ... à chaque fois qu'il quitte sa maison, il doit revenir au minimum 10 fois vérifier s'il a bien fermé sa porte et ce manège se reproduit chaque jour et plusieurs fois par jour...
J'avoue qu'au début ça m'amusait énormément et j'en ai meme rigolé avec les enfants qui avaient aussi remarqué cette manie...
J'avais l'intention de le filmer en caméra cachée et d'en faire un petit montage en accéléré rien que pour me marrer...
Jusqu'au jour ou, ne le voyant plus, sa femme m'apprit qu'il avait du entrer en hopital psychiatrique pour se faire soigner ... sa vie et celle de sa famille était devenue véritablement un enfer et son couple était au bord du naufrage...
J'étais sidéré et honteux ... jamais je n'aurais soupçonné qu'une innocente manie cachait un mal-etre et une détresse immense...
Alors, depuis ce jour-là, je regarde à deux fois avant de rigoler de telle ou telle situation...
Mais il est vrai que si rien ne s'était passé, je l'aurais probablement filmé et je crois meme que j'aurais passé le montage sur ce forum dans le but de rigoler un peu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Conséquence : il serait pour le moins malvenu que je me pose en donneur de leçons vis-à-vis de n'importe qui ici...!!!


----------



## Alex666 (24 Novembre 2003)

bon mordred comme aujourdhui je suis de bonne humeur je vais te répondre avec un grand sourire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




primo je comprend ta réaction, et je comprend aussi que l'on paut etre indigné par la diffusion de ce message privé.
mais car il y a un mais EST-CE QUE CE MESSAGE EN  EST UN VRAI ??? 

secondo, dans l'hypothese que ce ne soit qu'une blague (ou sketche de plus) et bien MOI je trouve cela très réussi et correspond bien a la paranoia actuelle qu'on certaine personne pour le moins naïves ou désinformées, sur les media et le reseau.

tertio, admettont que ce soit une vrai conversation avec de vrai gens dans notre vrai monde, le seul regret que je peut avoir c'est que le propagateur de cette conversation telephonique n'ait pas bippé le nom /prenom de la personne ... 

Pour ma part, rire de ses "malheurs" ne me provoque aucune honte, une personne qui n'a comme souci  qu'un probleme de connexion ou de GPS tout en sachant que le technicien ne peut rien y faire mais qui par dépi appel quand meme ce dit technicien pour une hypothetique aide MOI JE TROUVE CELA  MARRANT ! car plein de contradictions ! et surtout le fait qu'elle appelle a l'aide en disant a son docteur ecoutez je sais tout vous ne savez rien (belle preuve d'humilité et de mauvaise foi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 a moins que cela ne soit du uniquement a cette maladie appelé paranoïa et la je trouve cela moins marrant) .

ensuite comme je peut rire naturellement du personnage qui se cogne contre une porte vitrée ou glisse sur une peau de banane (on ne pense jamais aux conséquence de la chute due a une peau de banane qui peuvent etre assez douloureuses ou graves ) je rigole de cette femme. je pense que tes mots sont excessif ou démago... 

voila pour MON . 2 vue


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2003)

Renseignements pris, le dénommé Mordred est un agent spécial chargé par le gouvernement d'etouffer l'affaire. On se souvient de la fin tragique de la malheureuse (voir pages précédentes) et le fait que cette histoire soit étalée au grand jour risque de descendre "l'affaire du raimbow warrior" au rang de fait divers de quartier. On a vu des gouvernements sauter pour moins que ca. Après le Watergate, le netgate, tous sur écoute et vous prenez ca à la légère! Vous n'êtes que des cancrelats bronzant à l'ombre de bottes militaires et vos vies ne valent pas plus que la peau du cul d'un Baboin mort! L'apocalypse est proche, soyez en sûrs, et vos pitoyables âmes ont du boulot pour envisager de voir la fin du déluge de feu, de cendre et d'excréments qui va bientôt, ras de marée odoriférant, submerger vos villes et vos campagnes, Suisses incluses.


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2003)

> EST-CE QUE CE MESSAGE EN EST UN VRAI ???



Si y avait d'aussi bons acteurs, y aurait peut-être de meilleurs films !


----------



## Alex666 (24 Novembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Renseignements pris, le dénommé Mordred est un agent spécial chargé par le gouvernement d'etouffer l'affaire. On se souvient de la fin tragique de la malheureuse (voir pages précédentes) et le fait que cette histoire soit étalée au grand jour risque de descendre "l'affaire du raimbow warrior" au rang de fait divers de quartier. On a vu des gouvernements sauter pour moins que ca. Après le Watergate, le netgate, tous sur écoute et vous prenez ca à la légère! Vous n'êtes que des cancrelats bronzant à l'ombre de bottes militaires et vos vies ne valent pas plus que la peau du cul d'un Baboin mort! L'apocalypse est proche, soyez en sûrs, et vos pitoyables âmes ont du boulot pour envisager de voir la fin du déluge de feu, de cendre et d'excréments qui va bientôt, ras de marée odoriférant, submerger vos villes et vos campagnes, Suisses incluses.




c'etait donc ça !!


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> c'etait donc ça !!



Oui, et le cauchemar ne fait que commencer...


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même genre, extrait de l'émission Strip-Tease. A télécharger *ici*.



Ouah.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tjs aussi flippant Strip tease...
Le mec il est patron ??? Patron de quoi ???
Je voudrais bien voir le site qu'il a fait avec son tobicha !


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> EST-CE QUE CE MESSAGE EN  EST UN VRAI ???



oui c'est un vrai


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le mec il est patron ??? Patron de quoi ???



(sérieux)

D'une "entreprise" de nettoyage dans le 19eme arrondissement de Paris. On peut voir dans le reportage les batiments "les orgues de Flandre" qui se trouvent dans la rue du même nom. Il est possible également de croiser ce Monsieur Forest (ca ne s'invente pas) à la station "Riquet". Son entreprise, "Forest nettoyage" se résume en fait à sa personne déambulant avec un caddie d'où emmergent des manches à balais. Une start-up, en quelque sorte....


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (sérieux)
> 
> D'une "entreprise" de nettoyage dans le 19eme arrondissement de Paris. On peut voir dans le reportage les batiments "les orgues de Flandre" qui se trouvent dans la rue du même nom. Il est possible également de croiser ce Monsieur Forest (ca ne s'invente pas) à la station "Riquet". Son entreprise, "Forest nettoyage" se résume en fait à sa personne déambulant avec un caddie d'où emmergent des manches à balais. Une start-up, en quelque sorte....



C'est cool... c'est bo l'esprit d'entreprise ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nan sérieux... c'est génial que ce type puisse monter sa boite.


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2003)

Mais je voudrais bien voir son site qd même...
On pourrait en faire une pub pour le switch peut-être ?
Mais bon là y a du boulot qd même !!!


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan sérieux... c'est génial que ce type puisse monter sa boite.



Monter une boîte, cela n'a rien de compliqué. C'est juste après que les emmerdes commencent....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Monter une boîte, cela n'a rien de compliqué. C'est juste après que les emmerdes commencent....


...un peu comme si tu fais de la chute libre ... tant que t'es en l'air, t'es peinard !!! Après ... c'est une autre histoire !!!


----------



## Mordred (25 Novembre 2003)

Merci à ceux qui s'offusquent, s'indignent ... encore.
Et non, je ne suis pas à la solde du gouvernement (Mode Hors charte forum ON (surtout de celui-là) Mode Charte Forum IN)...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mordred

P.S. Pour ceux qui croient (à tort) que notre amie paranoïaque prend le gentil monsieur d'Apple de haut : c'est un des effets de la paranoïa (soit on pense que l'autre n'a pas vu, donc ne sait pas ; soit on pense qu'il ne veut pas voir - ça peut passer pour de la bêtise ou du mépris mais c'est un aspect fabulatoire ou hallucinant du délire). Hors délire je pense pas qu'elle soit forcément de la trempe des c..s qui soient particulièrement désagréables avec leurs semblables (pas forcément).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Novembre 2003)

je laisse ma place désormais !


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2003)

Mordred a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui croient (à tort) que notre amie paranoïaque prend le gentil monsieur d'Apple de haut : c'est un des effets de la paranoïa (soit on pense que l'autre n'a pas vu, donc ne sait pas ; soit on pense qu'il ne veut pas voir - ça peut passer pour de la bêtise ou du mépris mais c'est un aspect fabulatoire ou hallucinant du délire). Hors délire je pense pas qu'elle soit forcément de la trempe des c..s qui soient particulièrement désagréables avec leurs semblables (pas forcément).



je ne vois absolument pas ce qui te permet de la ranger dans la horde des "paranoïaques".....


----------



## macinside (25 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je laisse ma place désormais !



tu a trouvé ton maître


----------



## Mordred (25 Novembre 2003)

Amok je te répond par MP (pas de débat techniques au bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mordred


----------



## Amok (25 Novembre 2003)

... Mais pourquoi m'en voulez-vous tous? 

Et ces menaces anonymes, dans une langue inconnue: "Amok je vé te banyr", " je taten dan lassensseur", je les invente, peut-être?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a trouvé ton maître



mon maitre non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais un analyste oui... et mon estime sur la clinico-patho-thérapo-analyse ... est aussi élevé que l'altitude du titanic ..


----------



## macinside (26 Novembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Mais pourquoi m'en voulez-vous tous?
> 
> Et ces menaces anonymes, dans une langue inconnue: "Amok je vé te banyr", " je taten dan lassensseur", je les invente, peut-être?




oui


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2003)

Bon, hum, vu les MP que je recois dans ma boîte je tenais à préciser un truc important (!!!): tout ce qui précède :


----------



## minime (26 Novembre 2003)

Celui qui a diffusé ce fichier veut certainement nous faire rire, mais dans son empressement à partager son amusement il a malencontreusement oublié de bipper le nom et le numéro de téléphone de sa victime. Il ne met donc pas tous les moyens de son côté, et ne réussi pas complètement dans son entreprise (voir les différentes réactions), puisqu'il est plus difficile de rire de quelqu'un pour qui on s'inquiète, qui nous émeut ou qui inspire de la pitié.

"Le rire na pas de plus grand ennemi que lémotion." (Le Rire d'Henri Bergson)


----------

